
Ask HN: Parsing arbitrarily structured data by example - 0x62
I remember seeing a demo here last year of a system which allowed you to enter arbitrarily structured data (be it JSON, CSV or some custom format), and by selecting a few examples of the data, the demo was then able to parse the entire dataset.<p>For example, if you provided data in this format which I&#x27;ve just made up:<p>&quot;Pig&quot;;&quot;Dog&quot;;&quot;Mouse&quot;;&quot;Cat&quot;<p>By selecting Pig, it was able to determine the formatting, and returns Dog, Mouse and Cat as well.<p>However, I&#x27;ve been unable to find this demo, or any example of something similar. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
======
rm999
Could it be this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432949)

